
Executives are selling off their company's stock at a record pace - spking
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/insider-stock-sales-by-company-executives-soar-to-a-record-pace/
======
everybodyknows
Buybacks require additional cash, which comes either from reducing liquid
assets e.g. cash in the bank, or new borrowing. Article doesn't tell us which
of the two predominates right now.

